# Difference between Single pahse and Three phase



## محمدالقبالي (21 فبراير 2009)

في المرفقات ملف رائع جدا عن الفرق بين

 Single Phase AC & ThreePhase AC 

حملوه وشوفو

:84:​


----------



## ارتياج (23 فبراير 2009)

مشكور اخوي,عندك زياده غن ماشين درايفر؟


----------



## مصطفى ريان (24 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا واليكم هذه الاضافة ملف داخل الموضوع بعنوان
 Why Three-Phase Circuits ?
carsnology.blogspot.com/2009/02/why-*three*-*phase*-circuits.html


+
washing machine motor controller 
carsnology.blogspot.com/2008/11/washing-*machine*-motor-controller.html


----------



## eexee2006 (25 فبراير 2009)

مشكووووووور على المرفق


----------



## صائب العربي (28 فبراير 2009)

أحسن الله إليك و شكراً جزيلاً.


----------



## أحمد عفيفى القطان (7 مارس 2009)

باركط الله فيكم ووفقكم لما يحبه ويرضاه


----------



## ezzatdraz (17 مارس 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على تعاونكم


----------



## زهرة الزمان (17 مارس 2009)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا جزيلا


----------



## azm (20 مارس 2009)

*أحسن الله إليك و شكراً جزيلاً.*


----------



## الجعاري (24 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووورين


----------



## mawj.engineer (14 يوليو 2011)

_شكرا جزيلا.بارك الله فيك_


----------



## mohamedelnhas (22 سبتمبر 2011)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------

